# Swapped a 2.7t into a 4 cylinder A4 shell



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

I just put a 2.7t engine and trans into an A4 which was originally a 1.8t car. I have never done this swap before and had to make a custom trans mount on the driver's side because the downpipes hit the 1.8t's subframe. It also required the S4's axles but other than that it was pretty straight forward even though I had to figure it out as I went.
I have been told that the differentials from the 1.8t quattro cars are geared differently but I would like to confirm this before either sourcing an s4 diff or hitting the highway doomed to blow the rear diff apart.


_Modified by M I N I O N at 1:12 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

*Re: Swapped a 2.7t into a 4 cylinder A4 shell (M I N I O N)*

Yes, I recall reading it's a taller 4.11/1 rear end.


----------



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

*Re: Swapped a 2.7t into a 4 cylinder A4 shell (Bahnburner)*

S4 Final Drive - 4.111:1 (3.511:1 automatic)
A4 Final Drive - 3.888:1


----------



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Swapped a 2.7t into a 4 cylinder A4 shell (Bahnburner)*

Thank you. I actually made a few calls this morning and found out for sure. S4 diff was ordered and will be in tomorrow.
Anybody looking for information on the motor swap, just PM me.
Thanks again for checking for me.


----------



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

*Re: Swapped a 2.7t into a 4 cylinder A4 shell (M I N I O N)*

Here's one... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318


----------



## diabolical1 (Mar 26, 2005)

great news. would like to see pics if you can get some. a friend of mine just asked about this swap and i told him it probably was not just a drop-in affair, so you've confirmed that. however, it sounds easier that i originally thought, so that's cool to know, too.


----------



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (diabolical1)*

You need an S4 A/C condensor and lines, S4 power steering lines, S4 shift linkage, the subframe can be modified, the core support can be modified, the 1.8t intercooler can be used on one side but you need to keep the MAP in it. You need at least a regualr V6 front engine mount bar for oil filter clearance. You can swap axle cups front and rear and use the stock axles. You need the S4 diff for the right gear ratio.
I think that is about it. My camera got stolen a couple weeks ago durring a house party but I'll see if I can get pictures from someone else.


----------

